# Stromboli (AirFryer Test)



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

* Stromboli (AirFryer Test)*



I told you guys I’d do a report on each thing I make with my Christmas present “Hot AirFryer”, so here’s another installment:

This Stromboli ended up a lot better than I ever thought it would, because I don’t normally do things like this. It was Great !!

*Ingredients used:*
12 ounce refrigerated Pizza Crust.
1/2 Cup of Shredded Mozzarella Cheese.
1/2 Cup of Shredded Cheddar Cheese.
1/2 Pound of Cooked Deli Ham slices.
3 ounces of Sweet Pepper pieces. (Roasted).
1 Egg Yolk.
1 TBS of Milk.

Spread Pizza Crust Dough out.
Spread out Mozzarella, Ham, Cheddar, and Pepper Pieces across the middle of the Dough.
Roll the whole thing up, and seal the overlap area with the Egg & Milk mixture.
Shape & drop into the Fryer Basket.
Set Fryer at 360° for 15 minutes, and start up.
Flip carefully every 5 minutes until Golden Brown & finished.
Remove, cut & serve.


Hope You Like This,

Bear



Started with the Pizza Crust laid out, then some Shredded Mozzarella spread across it. 
Then some Deli Ham Spread over that:








Then a layer of Shredded Cheddar Cheese:







Then some Roasted Sweet Pepper across the top of it all:







Then after rolling it up, I sealed the joint with the Egg & Milk mix, and put it in the AirFryer:







Set the AirFryer at 360° for 15 minutes, flip it carefully every 5 minutes, and it looks like this:







Remove to a plate:







Cut open for plating & serving:







Small Leftover Piece for next day. This was even better heated up!!






FINI


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks great Bear! I love a good Stromboli and yours fits the bill!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang that looks good Bear!

Love the color of the dough!

Point!

Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang !!  Beautiful  that came out real nice  Looks better than most you get out.

I'm trying to figure that cooker out, Like a mini Convection Oven ?     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## driedstick (Feb 28, 2017)

Bear,,, that is awesome,, serve me up a plate of that. 







DS


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 28, 2017)

Now I need to look up air fryers and think about getting one of them too...haha

Looks great...Points!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Bear! I love a good Stromboli and yours fits the bill!


Thank You Case!!

Believe it or not, we loved it, but we had nothing to compare it to---We never had Stromboli before (Home or Away).

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good Bear!
> 
> Love the color of the dough!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

I really didn't expect it to be near as good as it was!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2017)

That's awesome Bear.  My parents have been after me to get one.   

Keep convincing me.   Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2017)

We need to sensor your test!!! Been talking about buying one of these things (the bear costing $ again) and you show our grand daughters favorite food now how do you tell her no??? (of course she's not spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) Looks great Bear keep up the great test then when I buy one I'll have no excuse for a mistake.







Warren


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

​Bear that looks great I love them & Cal-zones fryer makes them nice.Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

gary s said:


> Dang !!  Beautiful  that came out real nice  Looks better than most you get out.
> 
> I'm trying to figure that cooker out, Like a mini Convection Oven ?
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Yes--Similar to a Convection oven, but this works faster, and is easier to clean.

However the Convection oven can do more at one time.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


driedstick said:


> Bear,,, that is awesome,, serve me up a plate of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You DS !!

And for the Points.

Bear


Uncle Eddie said:


> Now I need to look up air fryers and think about getting one of them too...haha
> 
> Looks great...Points!


Thank You Eddie!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2017)

Just noticed, You can tell Bearcarver was a Woodworker and Cabinet maker  in the Pics  he said he " Sealed the Joint"

Again I say that looks better than most everyone I've seen

Gary


----------



## ragman (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey guys, get me some knowledge. Is a sweet pepper like a green red or yellow bell pepper. Just asking


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2017)

gary s said:


> Just noticed, You can tell Bearcarver was a Woodworker and Cabinet maker  in the Pics  he said he " Sealed the Joint"
> 
> Again I say that looks better than most everyone I've seen
> 
> Gary


Yup but if you notice in the raw dough photo one end is not sealed tight must have done that end with his carving chain saw.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2017)

Ragman said:


> Hey guys, get me some knowledge. Is a sweet pepper like a green red or yellow bell pepper. Just asking


Yupper you got it right.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2017)

I think his next Stromboli needs to look like a Bear !!   What do you think

And a big congrats for making the Carousel 

Stromboli-less in East Texas

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> ​Bear that looks great I love them & Cal-zones fryer makes them nice.Points
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> We need to sensor your test!!! Been talking about buying one of these things (the bear costing $ again) and you show our grand daughters favorite food now how do you tell her no??? (of course she's not spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

I'm doing my Best--Keeping Records too.

And Thanks for the Points>

Bear


c farmer said:


> That's awesome Bear. My parents have been after me to get one.
> 
> Keep convincing me. Lol


Thank You Adam!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 1, 2017)

Bear, Good looking stromboli and nice new toy ! As others said ,I'll have to look into these gizmos too !


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 1, 2017)

That's one killer Stromboli. Makes me hungry enough for a point!


----------



## jeepsjeep (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks amazing Bear!  Now I must learn about air fryers!!


----------



## pitbulmom (Mar 1, 2017)

Bear...you didn't save me any???


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2017)

gary s said:


> I think his next Stromboli needs to look like a Bear !!   What do you think
> 
> And a big congrats for making the Carousel
> 
> ...









 great idea should the bear be laying down or sitting up? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks delicious!!! 

I wonder how it compares to a regular Stromboli you would order out? It's hard to believe you've never had one, Bear. 

As much as I like stromboli, I always feel guilty and like crap after eating one.  Maybe the ones in the air fryer are lighter?

Either way, it looks great and the filling possibilities are endless.


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks great do you brush the whole thing with egg wash? Thx


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 2, 2017)

I looked through the pics, and when I saw that limp pizza dough at the bottom of the basket, I thought, "this isn't going to turn out very well." Then I saw the cooked final product and, wow, what a great looking dinner!

Just out of curiosity, since you'd never had one of these in your life, and given the infinite number of things you could have cooked, what made you think of cooking this?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2017)

gary s said:


> Just noticed, You can tell Bearcarver was a Woodworker and Cabinet maker  in the Pics  he said he " Sealed the Joint"
> 
> Again I say that looks better than most everyone I've seen
> 
> Gary


LOL---60 year Habits are hard to break.

Thank You Gary!

Bear


Ragman said:


> Hey guys, get me some knowledge. Is a sweet pepper like a green red or yellow bell pepper. Just asking


I'm not a knowledgable Pepper Person, but I call any Pepper that isn't hot, a sweet pepper.

The ones I used here were in a jar that said "Sweet Peppers", and were red, green, & yellow.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup but if you notice in the raw dough photo one end is not sealed tight must have done that end with his carving chain saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL----A Bear with a Chainsaw could be your worst Nightmare, Warren!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, Good looking stromboli and nice new toy ! As others said ,I'll have to look into these gizmos too !


Thank You CM !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


MyOwnIdaho said:


> That's one killer Stromboli. Makes me hungry enough for a point!


Thank You!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2017)

JeepsJeep said:


> Looks amazing Bear!  Now I must learn about air fryers!!


Thank You!!

They're all over the Internet. Mine is the "Power AirFryer XL". (3.4 quart) I think I'd rather have the 5.3 quart, but I didn't trust my circuits.

Bear


PitBulMom said:


> Bear...you didn't save me any???


Thank You PBM !!

Sorry---It didn't last long.

We had a little tiny piece left, but I ate it the next day along with a Cheesesteak.

Bear

Bear


----------



## ragman (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks bear, my wife said bell peppers are a sweet pepper and if you roast them they become sweeter. That's what I used but also added some sauteed onions and mushrooms very great recipe enjoy it very much... [emoji]128519[/emoji]/B]


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> great idea should the bear be laying down or sitting up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Thanks Warren!!

Lucky you're going to Florida! We're having a Blizzard here ----For the last 15 minutes!!

Everything is White already!!

Bear


Xray said:


> That looks delicious!!!
> 
> I wonder how it compares to a regular Stromboli you would order out? It's hard to believe you've never had one, Bear.
> 
> ...


Thank You Exray!!

I often thought about ordering one, but Mrs Bear never wanted any, so I just get Pizza.

Yup---Nothing heavy about these---No oil at all.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## marctrees (Mar 3, 2017)

So, I'm very curious, can anybody explain what an "Oilless" "Air fryer" is , compared to a convection oven at highish temps?

I mean I have seen them, but seem to be a "gimmick" to appeal to the oil / fat phobic Crowd.

For Stromboli , very possible logically, but for a "deep fried Turkey" ??????

I mean, chicken wings from my deep fat fryer, are just TOTALLY different (better) than ANY way I can make them in my Convection Oven.

So, I don't get it.

How can that be???

Marc


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 3, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> So, I'm very curious, can anybody explain what an "Oilless" "Air fryer" is , compared to a convection oven at highish temps?
> 
> I mean I have seen them, but seem to be a "gimmick" to appeal to the oil / fat phobic Crowd.
> 
> ...


I don't have the fryer, but I do have two convection ovens. They circulate air, but at a really low flow. You typically cook at 25 degrees lower temp than the recipe calls for, and about 20% less time. It is great for things like biscuits because you get a little bit more crust that a regular oven would produce.

Someone (Bear) who actually has one of these things will need to speak up about how fast the air circulates, but having now watched half a dozen YouTube videos, and listened to the noises being made, it seems pretty clear that this is indeed a cousin to a hot air popcorn popper and that compared to a conventional oven with convection fan, this doesn't just "circulate" air, it _blows _air across the food. A _lot _of air.

I am suspecting therefore that the difference between this and a convection oven is probably really big, and you'd get totally different results with this than a convection oven (even one of those smaller "toaster-oven-sized" convection cookers).

BTW, I highly recommend putting "air fryer" into the search bar in YouTube and skimming through a few videos. One of the first hits is Emeril on QVC doing a classic QVC hard sell. If you can get past the infomercial shtick, it is actually pretty interesting to see some of the things he cooks with this thing.

I keep getting more and more intrigued ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> So, I'm very curious, can anybody explain what an "Oilless" "Air fryer" is , compared to a convection oven at highish temps?
> 
> I mean I have seen them, but seem to be a "gimmick" to appeal to the oil / fat phobic Crowd.
> 
> ...


See Below:


johnmeyer said:


> I don't have the fryer, but I do have two convection ovens. They circulate air, but at a really low flow. You typically cook at 25 degrees lower temp than the recipe calls for, and about 20% less time. It is great for things like biscuits because you get a little bit more crust that a regular oven would produce.
> 
> Someone (Bear) who actually has one of these things will need to speak up about how fast the air circulates, but having now watched half a dozen YouTube videos, and listened to the noises being made, it seems pretty clear that this is indeed a cousin to a hot air popcorn popper and that compared to a conventional oven with convection fan, this doesn't just "circulate" air, it _blows _air across the food. A _lot _of air.
> 
> ...


Here's a Compare (Link below);

Briefly I'll just say they are similar, but the biggest differences are the AirFryer cuts the time in half, but can't cook as much at one time, due the the small size of the Fry Basket.

I haven't tried many things yet, but some say the Wings are just as good as Deep Fried (Wouldn't think so, but some say it).

AirFryer is also easier to clean, and----I won't bother to go on---Just check the Link below:

http://ocmominmanila.com/2014/02/convection-oven-vs-air-fryer/

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2017)

pa42phigh said:


> Looks great do you brush the whole thing with egg wash? Thx


Thank You pa42 !!

I just did a couple inches at the overlap.

Bear


johnmeyer said:


> I looked through the pics, and when I saw that limp pizza dough at the bottom of the basket, I thought, "this isn't going to turn out very well." Then I saw the cooked final product and, wow, what a great looking dinner!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, since you'd never had one of these in your life, and given the infinite number of things you could have cooked, what made you think of cooking this?


Thank You John!!

Good question & an easy answer;  

This Stromboli is one of the 27 Recipes in the little book that came with my AirFryer.

It's also one of the easiest ones, and it fits in my 3.4 quart Model without changing anything.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 4, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> This Stromboli is one of the 27 Recipes in the little book that came with my AirFryer.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the first recipe in the book. I do that too.

And thanks for the convection vs. air fryer link.


----------



## marctrees (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you Gentlemen, will check the links.    Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2017)

Ragman said:


> Thanks bear, my wife said bell peppers are a sweet pepper and if you roast them they become sweeter. That's what I used but also added some sauteed onions and mushrooms very great recipe enjoy it very much... [emoji]128519[/emoji]/B]


Actually my favorite Peppers are round & come in various colors.

They are sweet, but I have no idea what they're called or where to find them.

Been looking for years.

Bear


johnmeyer said:


> Ah yes, the first recipe in the book. I do that too.
> 
> And thanks for the convection vs. air fryer link.


This was actually Number 10 in the Recipe book that came with the Fryer, but it is one of the easiest in the little book.

Bear


----------



## marctrees (Mar 4, 2017)

Bear and other sweet pepper lovers -   - Most , or at least many foods ordered online are ridiculously expensive, much due to shipping.

There are anomalies, and one happens to be AWESOME red cherry sweet NOT hot peppers from Africa.

We got a case few months ago, VERY VERY reasonable delivered price,  previously bought single jars at a store we moved away from.

I Highly recommend these --    First off, VERY good product, second - Calc the shipped price/ jar to your door - AWESOME.

Walmart online has them, but much higher price.

SOME larger grocery stores stock them, NOT widely distributed.

And a few sell this item, I believe from this processor/ packer, in their "By the Lb Olive Bar"

Get a case, you will not be sorry.

WONDERFUL product.      Marc

http://www.peppadew-usa.com/Orders/


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> Bear and other sweet pepper lovers -   - Most , or at least many foods ordered online are ridiculously expensive, much due to shipping.
> 
> There are anomalies, and one happens to be AWESOME red cherry sweet NOT hot peppers from Africa.
> 
> ...


Thank You Marc!

I just ordered a Jar I want to try with a Big order of assorted items.

If I don't like them I'll look into these.

I don't actually eat a lot of peppers, but years ago there was a Hotel--Bar that I used to get Cheesesteaks at.

Every time I got a Cheesesteak there, they included a couple Peppers on the plate.

They were about 1 1/2" in Diameter, red or green in color, sweet, and obviously from a jar.

They were by far the best tasting peppers I've ever had (IMHO), but the place changed hands before I found out exactly what they were & where they got them.

Been looking ever since.

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks super, Bear. Points for keeping us up on your experience with the new toy.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

Disco said:


> Looks super, Bear. Points for keeping us up on your experience with the new toy.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!

And for the Points.

Bear


----------

